# Neeldhari Gurudwara Baijnath Sahib



## GOPUARORA (May 31, 2010)

khandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaa
.
neeldhari gurudwara baijnath History
Before 1947, In 1942 Gribanwaj je came to Himachal Pradesh. They travelled all over himachal pradesh. When Maharaj je & (sangat) reached to Baijnath sahib. Near railway track of Baijnath Sahib Maharaj je sat on a stone and looked arround it. Then they said to (Seth Srain waley) to buy this whole land. In future there will be (H.Q) of Khalsa panth. All the peoples of this world came here. There will be a huge and beautiful gurudwara. There will be no place left for standing here.

A hukam of Maharaj je (KILEY WALEY)..........
When doom day will come, One will not get meals any where. But, the peoples who following (Reht Maryada's) as duided by Maharaj je will only get meals in Baijnath sahib Gurudwara, For those peoples meals will come from sky. Waho Waho
khandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaakhandaa​


----------



## dalbirk (May 31, 2010)

Who is this GARIBNWAJ MAHARAJ ji ? Any answers Gopuarora ji .


----------



## spnadmin (May 31, 2010)

For the curious! 

dalbirk ji forgive me. 

I am not so much answering your question for the threat starter as I am trying to provide some background for the post which is very curious indeed. It seems to be lifted from an article in Sikhiwiki. GOPUARORA ji is describing the Neeldhari sect.

This was the best I could find on the subject at short notice. The Neeldhari are a sect who follow a human satguru. Blue fonts are my notes.

from Sikhiwiki:

*Neeldhari Panth*

*From SikhiWiki*


*The Neeldhari Panth*  was founded by His Holiness Sant Maharaj  Harnam Singh Ji (Kile Wale) in the year 1966. This organisation begun in  Kile Sahib, which is now in Pakistan;  the organization  shifted to Naushera Sahib in India,  after the division of India and Pakistan took place in 1947.  
* Historical Views*

 Neeldharis  (literally "those who wear a blue Turban") wear a free  flowing blue turban called a chakuta and a blue Kamar Kassa (waist  band/cummerbund) around their waist. They believe in, and bow to, the Shri Guru Granth  Sahib first and then to their Sant Maharaj. They believe in strict  vegetarianism and the preservation of their hair (as per the Rehat  Maryada given by our 10th Guru, Sri Guru Gobind Singh ji), as do all the  Neeldhari Sikhs even today, and they follow all the Gurus and  Sant Maharaj. 

Based on the Scriptures of the Living Guru the (Sri Guru Granth Sahib) they give importance to the role that Sants  play in our daily life. They hold that Sant Maharaj Kile Wale Ji, who  dedicated his life to the Simran  of Wahe Guru, was the leading, most prominent Saint of recent  times. 

The order, that all Sangats  who were the followers of Neeldhari Sant must wear the neela (blue)  items of banna (clothing) was given by His Holiness Garib Niwaz Sant  Maharaj Kile Wale ji in  October 1966. 

“The Blue Colour signifies their believe in Peace and  Non-Violence. The Chakuta (head dress) signifies a Child asking  forgiveness from his Father, the Almighty Lord." 

They follow a separate rehat

Before 1947, In 1942 Gribanwaj je came to Himachal Pradesh. They  travelled all over himachal pradesh. When Maharaj je & (sangat)  reached to Baijnath sahib. 

The paragraph that follows is also directly from Sikhiwiki

Near railway track of Baijnath Sahib Maharaj  je sat on a stone and looked arround it. Then they said to (Seth Srain  waley) to buy this whole land. In future there will be (H.Q) of Khalsa  panth. All the peoples of this world came here. There will be a huge and  beautiful gurudwara. There will be no place left for standing here 

continues 

Based on the Scriptures of the Living Guru the (Sri Guru Granth Sahib) they give importance to the role that Sants  play in our daily life. They hold that Sant Maharaj Kile Wale Ji, who  dedicated his life to the Simran  of Wahe Guru, was the leading, most prominent Saint of recent  times. 

The order, that all Sangats  who were the followers of Neeldhari Sant must wear the neela (blue)  items of banna (clothing) was given by His Holiness Garib Niwaz Sant  Maharaj Kile Wale ji in  October 1966. 

“The Blue Colour signifies their believe in Peace and  Non-Violence. The Chakuta (head dress) signifies a Child asking  forgiveness from his Father, the Almighty Lord." 

The comment made by the thread poster 

A hukam of Maharaj je (KILEY WALEY).......... "When doom day will come, One will not get meals any where. But, the  peoples who following (Reht Maryada's) as duided by Maharaj je will only  get meals in Baijnath sahib Gurudwara, For those peoples meals will  come from sky. Waho Waho." comes directly from the Sikhiwiki article

The Sikhiwiki article also mentions Gribanwaj, but does not provide an identity.


----------



## sachbol (Sep 25, 2011)

Today I was reading about Neeldharis. It is very new cult with considerable following. They follow Sikh religion but like Nanaksar  they have their own maryada. They have a living Sant.

I do not like two things 1. they clap with hands during keertan which looks awkward in Gurdwaras. 2. When entering Diwan hall they dance, ladies and gents, and do "vaarna". All in the presence  of Sri Guru Granth Saheb japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## sachbol (Sep 25, 2011)

Soon we will have laldharis, peeladharis, haradharis,kaladharis, safed dharis and there will be no end to it. All the sampradays in Sikh religions must be pushed out of Sikh Panth. They may create their new religion but must not be considered SIKHS swordfight


----------

